# The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Startet am Freitag, Uhrzeit der Freischaltung bekannt



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Startet am Freitag, Uhrzeit der Freischaltung bekannt*

						Am Freitag, den 20. Dezember startet auf Netflix die Serie The Witcher. Sie basiert auf der Hexer-Saga des polnischen Fantasy-Autoren Andrzej Sapkowski. Die Uhrzeit der Freischaltung dürfte den üblichen Netflix-Zeiten entsprechen. Also dürfte die komplette erste Staffel gegen Freitagvormittag verfügbar sein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Startet am Freitag, Uhrzeit der Freischaltung bekannt*


----------



## Eddy24 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hm, Superman als Geralt von Riva? Ich hoffe, dass die Serie echt toll wird. Im Moment habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass zuviel Wert darauf gelegt wird, Geralt möglichst charismatisch und witzig erscheinen zu lassen. Bei mir stellt sich einfach noch nicht das Gefühl ein, ah ja, das ist Geralt, wie ich ihn kenne, aber ich kenne den Roman auch nicht, vielleicht bin ich zu sehr auf die Spielereihe getrimmt.


----------



## weisserteufel (18. Dezember 2019)

Mal ehrlich. Was soll dieser Clickbait???

Zwischen "Uhrzeit der Freischaltung bekannt" und Mutmaßung, dass es um 9 Uhr startet, weil da alle Filme und Serien bei Netflix starten, gibt es schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (18. Dezember 2019)

@Eddy24 du hast nicht mal ne Minute gesehen und schon kommt Kritik...

ich denke mal wenn die Witcher Serie durch ist werde ich mein Netflix Abo stillegen, zur Zeit kommt da echt nur Schnulli. In paar Monate kann man dann ja kompakt alles dann wieder abgrasen, was an neuen Staffeln da ist.


----------



## Nosi (18. Dezember 2019)

Gerade erst die letzten beiden Folgen von GoT gesehen, ich bin noch nicht bereit für eine neue Entäuschung. Hoffentlich haben sie es nicht versaut


----------



## Eddy24 (18. Dezember 2019)

Warum steht bei mir eigentlich  					Komplett-PC-Käufer(in)? Das ist irreführend, stimmt nämlich nicht.


----------



## Eddy24 (18. Dezember 2019)

*@ TEAM_70335* 

 					Wenn mein erster Eindruck anhand des Trailers so ist, darf ich es hier so wohl äußern. Was Netflix angeht, nutze ich es wegen den Filmen, nicht wegen der Serien. Kann Dir mal Ready PLayer One empfehlen...


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Dezember 2019)

Eddy24 schrieb:


> Kann Dir mal Ready PLayer One empfehlen...



Das hat jetzt genau was mit dem Thema und Netflix zu tun? 

@Nosi Ich kann dir dann ja mal bescheid geben ob sich ein reinschauen lohnt.


----------



## Eddy24 (18. Dezember 2019)

@ *Krolgosh* Der Film läuft jetzt neu auf Netflix, das hat es damit zu tun. Ich habe *TEAM_70335* eine Empfehlung gegeben, da er meint, dass nur Schnulli kommt. Kommentar Ende


----------



## Nosi (18. Dezember 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> @Nosi Ich kann dir dann ja mal bescheid geben ob sich ein reinschauen lohnt.



Wie ist deine Qualifaktion? Witcher 1-3 gespielt? Welche Bücher gelesen?


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Dezember 2019)

Alle Bücher mehrmals gelesen, ebenso wie ich die Spiele mehrfach durchgespielt habe.  Sollte man aber getrennt betrachten.
Und ich hoffe wirklich sehr das sie die Serie nicht in den Sand setzen. 

(Ganz verwunden hab ich nämlich GoT auch noch nicht...)


----------



## Nosi (18. Dezember 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Alle Bücher mehrmals gelesen, ebenso wie ich die Spiele mehrfach durchgespielt habe.  Sollte man aber getrennt betrachten.
> Und ich hoffe wirklich sehr das sie die Serie nicht in den Sand setzen.
> 
> (Ganz verwunden hab ich nämlich GoT auch noch nicht...)



Prima, dann warte ich auf deinen Bericht


----------



## iago (18. Dezember 2019)

Ist die Uhrzeit nun bekannt oder nur eine Vermutung basierend auf Vergangenheitsterminen? Die Überschrift suggeriert eine Tatsache, im Text kommt raus dass es nur eine begründete Vermutung ist. Guter Journalismus sieht anders aus.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf, und da ich die Bücher nicht gelesen habe, kann ich zumindest durch "Buchabweichungen" nicht enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Citizenpete (18. Dezember 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf, und da ich die Bücher nicht gelesen habe, kann ich zumindest durch "Buchabweichungen" nicht enttäuscht werden.



Dich wird trotzdem ein anderer Kontinent erwarten, denn es wird auch nicht der Witcher aus den Spielen sein.


----------



## NatokWa (20. Dezember 2019)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Dich wird trotzdem ein anderer Kontinent erwarten, denn es wird auch nicht der Witcher aus den Spielen sein.


 
Nein .. es ist nicht Gerald von Riva ... auf keine Fall .... warte mal ... DOCH !


----------



## Nosi (20. Dezember 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Nein .. es ist nicht Gerald von Riva ... auf keine Fall .... warte mal ... DOCH !



Nee, der war nicht witzig, versuchs nochmal mit einer Anspielung auf den "Kontinent", vielleicht kriegst du das besser hin.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Dezember 2019)

> *Aktualisierung: *The Witcher ist offensichtlich live auf Netflix.  Seit 9 Uhr läuft die Berichterstattung derjenigen, welche die Serie  früher sehen durften - unter anderem durfte Golem bereits reinschauen. Auch bei Netflix selbst steht  die Staffel 1 von The Witcher auf "grün" - mit USK 16. Alle acht Folgen  sind gelistet und lassen sich komplett am Stück sehen, die Laufzeiten  schwanken zwischen 47 und 67 Minuten.



Kann's bestätigen, S1F1-S1F8 sind abrufbar. Gleich mal zumindest die erste Folge suchten .


----------



## Nosi (20. Dezember 2019)

Laut Gamestar zumindest mal keine Katastrophe, na gut, muss ich halt Netflix nochmal reaktivieren


----------



## Sonmace (20. Dezember 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Gerade erst die letzten beiden Folgen von GoT gesehen, ich bin noch nicht bereit für eine neue Entäuschung. Hoffentlich haben sie es nicht versaut




Verstehe ich nicht wieso manche menschen immer ihre persönliches empfinden als Wertung für eine Sache ansehen, mag sein das du entseucht warst aber andere sind es nicht.
Es gibt Leute die machen einfach alles schlecht und kritisieren ohne ende.
Mir ist es egal ich schaue es mir an lasse mich unterhalten und akzeptiere das was ich sehe.
Es gibt Sachen da ist Kritik berechtigt wenn wirklich mist gebaut wurde (SW EP8) aber wenn man anfängt alles schlecht zu machen sohlte man sich selbst hinterfragen.


----------



## Nosi (20. Dezember 2019)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht wieso manche menschen immer ihre persönliches empfinden als Wertung für eine Sache ansehen, mag sein das du entseucht warst aber andere sind es nicht.
> Es gibt Leute die machen einfach alles schlecht und kritisieren ohne ende.
> Mir ist es egal ich schaue es mir an lasse mich unterhalten und akzeptiere das was ich sehe.
> Es gibt Sachen da ist Kritik berechtigt wenn wirklich mist gebaut wurde (SW EP8) aber wenn man anfängt alles schlecht zu machen sohlte man sich selbst hinterfragen.



Wessen Empfinden soll ich denn bitte für meine Wertung von etwas nehmen? Deins? Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben dass andere davon entäuscht sein müssen?

Wenn du alles akzeptierst was dir vorgesetzt wird, bitte, ist deine Sache, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, aber mach mich bitte nicht so doof von der Seite an


----------



## Malker (20. Dezember 2019)

Gerade die erste Folge angeschaut. Finde Cavill ist nicht gut gewählt als Geralt.  Aber glücklicherweise ist er nur die Summe kleiner Teile. Das Pacing ist super. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (20. Dezember 2019)

Malker schrieb:


> Gerade die erste Folge angeschaut. Finde Cavill ist nicht gut gewählt als Geralt.  Aber glücklicherweise ist er nur die Summe kleiner Teile. Das Pacing ist super. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.



Das Pacing ist super? 
Ich habe auch die erste Folge gesehen und war von den Dialogen gelangweilt. Sie sind nichtssagend und streckendes Beiwerk. Atmosphäre und Bilder finde ich allerdings gelungen. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich genug Interesse habe, um weiterzuschauen. 
.


----------



## Sonmace (20. Dezember 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Wessen Empfinden soll ich denn bitte für meine Wertung von etwas nehmen? Deins? Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben dass andere davon entäuscht sein müssen?
> 
> Wenn du alles akzeptierst was dir vorgesetzt wird, bitte, ist deine Sache, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, aber mach mich bitte nicht so doof von der Seite an



also ist GOT letzte staffle schlecht oder wie ? .... man sohlte eine Sache objektiv bewerten und nicht nach persönlichen Kriterien.
Bei einer Serie wie GoT kann man es doch unmöglich jeden recht machen.

Ich finde Film oder Serie  XY nicht gut weil das und das nicht passiert  ist oder passiert ist gehört in keine Bewertung weil es ein persönliches empfinden ist.

Es geht hier in erster Line nicht gegen dich nur kann ich dieses gehate was immer mehr in mode kommt  überhaupt nicht leiden


----------



## PureLuck (20. Dezember 2019)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht wieso manche menschen immer ihre persönliches empfinden als Wertung für eine Sache ansehen, mag sein das du entseucht warst aber andere sind es nicht.
> Es gibt Leute die machen einfach alles schlecht und kritisieren ohne ende.
> Mir ist es egal ich schaue es mir an lasse mich unterhalten und akzeptiere das was ich sehe.
> Es gibt Sachen da ist Kritik berechtigt wenn wirklich mist gebaut wurde (SW EP8) aber wenn man anfängt alles schlecht zu machen sohlte man sich selbst hinterfragen.



Was hast du denn bitte geraucht? 

Was ist besser für eine Bewertung einer Sache als das persönliche Empfinden?
Wenn man etwas kacka finde, dann ist das für einen eben kacka.
Da juckt es nicht, dass 10, 100, 1000 Leute das anders sehen...



Sonmace schrieb:


> also ist GOT letzte staffle schlecht oder wie ? .... man sohlte eine Sache objektiv bewerten und nicht nach persönlichen Kriterien.
> Bei einer Serie wie GoT kann man es doch unmöglich jeden recht machen.
> 
> Ich finde Film oder Serie  XY nicht gut weil das und das nicht passiert  ist oder passiert ist gehört in keine Bewertung weil es ein persönliches empfinden ist.
> ...



Jetzt mach mal nen Punkt... für objektive Bewertungen sind die "unabhängigen" Medien da und nicht das PCGH Forum. Und auch wenn die etwas 10/10 goldenen Kotkrümeln geben, muss man diese Bewertung lange nicht teilen. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben und äußern, das ist aber noch lang kein "gehate". 

BTT:

Finde Cavill, seit er als Geralt angekündigt wurde, nicht passend für die Rolle.
Habe aber auch nur die Spiele gespielt.
Werde die Serie aber definitiv ansehen und mich gern eines besseren belehren lassen.


----------



## Emil_Esel (20. Dezember 2019)

hab nach 10min ausgemacht

was ne schande


----------



## floppyexe (20. Dezember 2019)

Für mich der falsche Darsteller. Mit Michael Fassbender wäre die Rolle wesentlich besser besetzt gewesen. Allein schon wegen seiner vielfältigen Mimik. Das kann Supamään eben nicht.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (20. Dezember 2019)

Lässt mich völlig kalt, ich bezahle keinen Cent mehr an Netflix. Dazu nutze ich das alles einfach zu wenig.


----------



## floppyexe (20. Dezember 2019)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Lässt mich völlig kalt, ich bezahle keinen Cent mehr an Netflix. Dazu nutze ich das alles einfach zu wenig.


Ich habe einen 4- er Account. Die 3 restlichen zahlen alles. Ich nichts. Ist doch gut so, oder?


----------



## Alephthau (20. Dezember 2019)

Hi,

Habe die erste Folge durch und gucke gerade die zweite, habe die Bücher nicht gelesen und nur den dritten Teil von The Witcher ein wenig gespielt.

Story kommt für sich gut rüber, auch wenn einiges etwas stichpunktartig verfilmt wirkt und es ab und an, zumindest mit der deutschen Tonspur, vielleicht etwas hölzern wirkt. 

Ich finde Cavill macht seine Sache gut, auch und besonders mimisch, die Action bringt er auch gut rüber!  (Wie viel emotionale Mimik sollte ein Darsteller auch so rüberbringen, wenn die Figur die er spielt emotionslos ist? )

Einziger Kritikpunkt  meinerseits ist ein seltsamer Halleffekt, z.B. die Waldszene, bei der deutschen Tonspur, der bei den entsprechenden Szenen mit der englischen Tonspur nicht vorhanden ist.

Alles in allem macht die Serie bisher Spaß zu gucken! 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## schluumi (20. Dezember 2019)

Alephthau schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zumindest mit der deutschen Tonspur, vielleicht etwas hölzern wirkt.




Hab nach zehn Minuten gewechselt, als ich mich gefragt hab wie man ernsthaft so pathetischen Müll schreiben kann. Ganz andere Serie im Original. Damals mit Witcher 1 leider auf deutsch gestartet und dann bleib ich meistens konsistent in den Universen aber unmöglich mit der Syncro.


----------



## Phobos001 (20. Dezember 2019)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Für mich der falsche Darsteller. Mit Michael Fassbender wäre die Rolle wesentlich besser besetzt gewesen. Allein schon wegen seiner vielfältigen Mimik. Das kann Supamään eben nicht.


Seufz....
Wenn ihr euch mit dem Universum nicht auskennt bzw nicht versteht warum etwas so ist wie es dargestellt wird, dann haltet euch doch mit solchen Kommentaren zurück.

Geralt ist ein durch eine Kräuterprobe genetisch veränderter Mensch,und diesen wird Emotionslosigkeit nachgesagt.
Das forcieren die Hexer auch bewusst, damit sie es einfacher mit den Menschen und dem verhandeln ihrer Dienstleistungen haben.

Geralt ist ein eigentlich sehr geradliniger,altruistischer und ehrlicher Geselle der Yennefer,Ciri und seine Hexerkollegen liebt.


Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_petling (20. Dezember 2019)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 4- er Account. Die 3 restlichen zahlen alles. Ich nichts. Ist doch gut so, oder?


Du Ruach ! 
≡ Ruach : Halsabschneider | Das OEsterreichische Volkswoerterbuch
Geht mir aber ähnlich. 
Hab von einem Freund die übrigen Zugänge von seinen Family-Accounts bei  Deezer und Netflix.
Für nen 5er im Monat für beide ja ganz ok. 

@Topic.
Mal sehen, der Artikel bei Golem ist ja wenigstens kein kompletter Verriss.
Geh da ganz offen an die Sache und lass mich überraschen wie mein persönlicher Eindruck ist.
Vermutlich aber dann doch die englische Originalfassung.
Erst muss ich aber mal mit The Expanse Staffel 4 fertig werden....


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. Dezember 2019)

Mal alle 8 Folgen durchgesuchet,... Das flotte Pacing der ersten Folgen ist spätestens mit Folge 5 verschwunden und wird zäher als 3 Tage gekauter Kaugummi.

Größte Defizite, meiner Meinung nach:
-Dialoge einiger Handlungsstränge lahm und unbedeutend
-Finale emotionlos und unpackend, leider
-deutsche Synchro mittelmässig, teils lieblos und nicht so "blumig" wie im original
-Magier eher underpowered und nur Beiwerk
-viele Charaktäre eher Balast 

Positiv:
-Nicht zu lustig gehalten, Humor eher trocken
-wenn Action, dann fliegen reichlich Körperteile, gute Choreographie der Schwerkämpfe
-Cavill glaubwürding
-Effekte recht gut, könnten an einigen Stellen schon besser sein

Alles in allem recht solide. Der Klickbait Title eher dumm gewählt, der Termin war schon länger bekannt.
Hab micht echt auf die Staffel gefreut und sitze nun da wie nach der letzen Staffen von GoT,.. mit gemischten Gefühlen.
Mal die zweite Staffel abwarten, weniger gehypted.


----------



## xzak (20. Dezember 2019)

Super Serie, wenn auch die verschiedenen Zeitlinien am Anfang  ein wenig verwirrend waren und erst ein paar folgen später ersichtlich wurden.

Ich will auf jeden Fall mehr


----------



## der_petling (20. Dezember 2019)

Da gibts echt Leute die alle Folgen schon durch haben ??
Hmmmm.... Serien: Was Binge-Watching mit deinem Gehirn macht - WELT

Frei nach dem Spruch: "Iss lieber mal nen Apfel",
"Lies lieber mal ein Buch."


----------



## floppyexe (20. Dezember 2019)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Geralt ist ein durch eine Kräuterprobe genetisch veränderter Mensch,und diesen wird Emotionslosigkeit nachgesagt.


Richtig. Und eben diese Emotionslosigkeit kann er nicht.


----------



## Malker (20. Dezember 2019)

Kupferrrohr schrieb:


> Das Pacing ist super?
> Ich habe auch die erste Folge gesehen und war von den Dialogen gelangweilt. Sie sind nichtssagend und streckendes Beiwerk. Atmosphäre und Bilder finde ich allerdings gelungen. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich genug Interesse habe, um weiterzuschauen.
> .


Dann sind sie der Roman-Vorlage ja treu geblieben. Hab selten was Langweiligeres gelesen. 
Aber Mal im Ernst. Was hätte deiner Meinung nach rein gemusst um es vielsagend und kurzweilig zu gestalten. Ich fand es tatsächlich genau richtig zur ersten Einführung der Protagonisten. Im Buch ist das sehr zäh.


----------



## MountyMAX (22. Dezember 2019)

So, habe nun auch alle 8 Folgen durch, bis zur 3. Folge ist es echt zum Teil arg zäh, dann geht es aber. 
Wenn man TW gespielt hat und den aus der polnischen Serie zusammen geschnitten Film gesehen hat, kennt man leider schon vieles. An sich finde ich aber die Besetzung von Gerald und Co ganz in Ordnung, nur Triss Merygold sehe ich eher als Fehlbesetzung.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab die Serie nun auch durch.
Sicher kein Meisterwerk, aber durchaus ganz brauchbar. Man hätte aber imo mehr draus machen können.
Ich hoffe in weiteren Staffeln kommt noch die wilde Jagd.


----------

